# Audio Hardware Conversion?



## satindemon4u (Aug 16, 2013)

Not the best title I realize so here is what I mean. I am looking for something that can convert the audio cables for my logitech speakers (5.1) to a single audio jack. Currently the speakers require three different jacks (green, orangish, and black) to be plugged in but I was wondering if there was something I could buy that would convert the three, to one output? Or is this not possible? Thanks all!


----------



## Maban (Aug 16, 2013)

There's no practical way to make them a single connector unless your speakers support SPDIF or TOSLINK. If you've got three cables you could braid them into one.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, darn. I can't say that I am totally surprised. Well I guess that little plan is out! :/


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2013)

you can just use the green one. Then select 2.1 in the sound properties. Then there is a mixer button on the speaker control. I think it says fader or matrix


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 16, 2013)

Didn't think of that. Well thank you!


----------



## Maban (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the point of surround speakers if you just use stereo output?


----------



## shovenose (Aug 16, 2013)

Maban said:


> What's the point of surround speakers if you just use stereo output?



None


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 16, 2013)

Maban said:


> What's the point of surround speakers if you just use stereo output?





shovenose said:


> None



This is true. Which I suppose I should explain my reasoning haha. I currently have a logitech system that is 5.1. As previously stated. Well, I don't use it all that much or at least to its full potential so I was planning on maybe taking into work and using it in there. Was hoping to be able to plug something like my phone into it and play music through the speakers. All of them that is. :/


----------



## Jetster (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't listen to them. Rock on. six is better than two


----------



## Maban (Aug 16, 2013)

If you just want stereo out of all speakers that's doable with a few Y-splitters.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 16, 2013)

Like I said. I was just looking for a way to make it possible to use all speakers through a single jack. That way I could take them to work and hook them up. Then when we want to play something we would just plug in a phone or iPod or similar device and boom, sound.


----------



## huostone (Aug 22, 2013)

I do think that six are better than two


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2013)

It'll be more strain on the amp having a bunch of speakers plugged in to it although some amps can take it..

If you work in a big warehouse the sound maybe might just get lost.


----------

